
Ask HN: What Are the Example of “Install on Cloud” Softwares? - iamgopal
Does SAAS only works when software provider does all the thing ? or there are softwares that are proprietary but can be install on my own cloud server (Google, AWS etc ), and I may need to pay rental &#x2F; recurring fees to use that software ?
======
mtmail
It's usually called on-premise, private cloud or self-hosted.

On AWS Marketplace you can rent such software per hour (plus the cost of the
servers), e.g.
[https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B07KRRSWLY](https://aws.amazon.com/marketplace/pp/B07KRRSWLY)

Other cloud infrastructure providers also have marketplaces, even for free
software, because they earn from customers renting their servers.
[https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/category/developer-
tool...](https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/category/developer-tools)
[https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/category/blogs-and-
foru...](https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/category/blogs-and-forums)

Many large SaaS have separate Enterprise products, e.g. Github
[https://github.com/enterprise](https://github.com/enterprise) or mapbox
[https://www.mapbox.com/atlas/](https://www.mapbox.com/atlas/) It requires a
dedicated support team, strong contracts and customers pay a lot extra.

